# Experiementing with Andriol



## bronj (Dec 18, 2012)

I know that many people here will say that Andriol is ineffective and too pricy. I agree that there are more efficient/cheaper ways of getting test into the system. Especially for bodybuilding. However, there are a few applications that Andriol makes sense for. And in my case I am using it for endurance sports.

It has definitely cut down on BF and is helping with recovery. I also lift at the gym and am seeing more definition with it than without. So it is effective. BUT - trying to get it to absorb has been difficult. I have tried many different methods that others have mentioned - eating a fatty meal with it, taking omegas prior, a tablespoon or more of olive oil - toast with butter. Etc. etc. It seems that the absorption is very random - I can have the same exact food and sometimes I will feel the 'euphoric" feeling from it 30-40 minutes later, and sometimes I wont. Sometimes I feel like a million bux and sometimes I feel like I didn't take anything. Which makes me assume that the absorption is inconsistent.

So I tried something new the past few days. 

I puncture the tablet with a needle (sterilized) so that there is a tiny hole. I put the tab in between my teeth and bite down. All (most) of the testosterone undecanoate squirts out into my mouth. But before I swollow I take a teaspoon of olive oil and let it mix together in my mouth.

I can feel it in my system within minutes. And the 'euphoric' feeling is even more intense. So far it has been consistent and I am assuming that it is absorbing much more quickly. I will see if this has any positive or negative effects over the next week or so, but so far I can't imagine that there would be any negatives from it. 

I'll update at some point to see if find any actual difference.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 18, 2012)

bronj said:


> I know that many people here will say that Andriol is ineffective and too pricy. I agree that there are more efficient/cheaper ways of getting test into the system. *yes a test shot or cream* Especially for bodybuilding. However, there are a few applications that Andriol makes sense for. And in my case I am using it for endurance sports.
> 
> It has definitely cut down on BF and is helping with recovery. I also lift at the gym and am seeing more definition with it than without. So it is effective. BUT - trying to get it to absorb has been difficult. I have tried many different methods that others have mentioned - eating a fatty meal with it, taking omegas prior, a tablespoon or more of olive oil - toast with butter. Etc. etc. It seems that the absorption is very random - I can have the same exact food and sometimes I will feel the 'euphoric" feeling from it 30-40 minutes later, and sometimes I wont. Sometimes I feel like a million bux and sometimes I feel like I didn't take anything. Which makes me assume that the absorption is inconsistent.
> 
> ...



Don't expect much man... sorry to say but you are still wasting you time and money. unlss you are bill gates I would juts take a test shot or evne a cream over the oral test.

I am curious on your reports
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^this. I don't see the point if u can just pin and it be a tonnnnn more effective and cheaper


----------



## cck99352 (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't understand the need for a "sterilized needle" - you are taking the liquid orally, and discarding the empty shell, so who cares if the needle is sterilized or not?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 18, 2012)

Andriol is a waste of time and liver enzymes. it has no value to a bodybuilder whatsoever.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 18, 2012)

If i can pin EVERY thing i would, I am thinking of getting some inject dbol and drol. I would rather pin every day then take 8 pills every so many hours. Even thinking of pinning my cawk maybe the oil will make it bigger lol.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> If i can pin EVERY thing i would, I am thinking of getting some inject dbol and drol. I would rather pin every day then take 8 pills every so many hours. Even thinking of pinning my cawk maybe the oil will make it bigger lol.



Cialis in the cawk, let us know how it goes.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 19, 2012)

oufinny said:


> cialis in the cawk, let us know how it goes.



ouch!  Lol


----------



## AugustWest (Dec 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Andriol is a waste of time and liver enzymes. it has no value to a bodybuilder whatsoever.



maybe ur just thinking of something else. Andriol is absorbed by the lymphatic system before it even reaches the liver.

But I still agree, as far as BBing, its basically useless. It only has a 2hr halflife so you should be taking about 6-8caps daily to get any real anabolic effect from it.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 19, 2012)

So not worth it to me but some people like it.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 19, 2012)

How much raw test undecanoate would I have to eat to equal say 300mg Test E IM per week?


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 19, 2012)

say you couldn't pin but could have access to that just for TRT/cruise... out of curiosity


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Cialis in the cawk, let us know how it goes.



I was thinking more like a gram of test


----------



## Saney (Dec 19, 2012)

Rub Gel on your balls. great absorption rate.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> How much raw test undecanoate would I have to eat to equal say 300mg Test E IM per week?



Just cut it up and rail it.  

Henry the Hoover's cocaine overdose - YouTube


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 19, 2012)

Saney said:


> Rub Gel on your balls. great absorption rate.



I just take it in the ass way faster rate of absorption. My trainer even gives me free protein at no charge to up the ass... I am soo lucky I will get soo jacked.


----------



## Evilpancakes (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm curious about whether or not your experience with the sub lingual intake of Andriol has continued as you initially described... Your post was a couple of weeks back, anything else you've tried or noticed?

I've had a similar experience with the oral dose, taken with a high fat meal: inconsistent T levels, leading to mood swings, general craziness, seen on doses from 3/day to 12/day. There doesn't seem to be very much direct relationship between the dose itself or the actual food that I take it with. However, the addition of a tbsp of high quality fat with a dose is likely critical.


----------

